# Kürschnerei und Lederverarbeitung ? mist ?



## Monk aka Maggi (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Ich hab Kürschnerein und Lederverarbeitung, nur geld habe ich net und erstrecht nicht was ich verkaufen kann !

Sind die Berufe so scheisse oder muss ich Lederverarbeitung einfach noch was skillen bis es sich Lohnt ?

Bitte ich brauch eure Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke schon mal...

mfg
Monksdf


----------



## Minati (16. Februar 2007)

um dir ne ordentliche antwort darauf geben zu können, soltlest du vllt mal deine skills reinschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also bei uns auf dem server (khaz'goroh) verkauft sich zb. die reitgerte und das eisenfeder-set ziemlich gutsdf


----------



## Monk aka Maggi (16. Februar 2007)

Ja 96 is mein skill baer ich frage ja wann es sich lohnt !


aber danke schon mal...

mfg
Monk


----------



## Monk aka Maggi (16. Februar 2007)

Könnt ihr mir echt net helfen ???


mfg
Monk


----------



## daLord (16. Februar 2007)

du verdienst nicht an Lederverarbeitung sondern an Kürschnerei. Renn ne stunde im startgebiet rum und farm leichtes leder und stell das ins ah und zack am nächsten tag hast du 5g.


----------



## whiti (16. Februar 2007)

hi,

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist dein level 19 ein mainchar, du hast also gerade angefangen mit WoW ? also ich kann dir sagen, um am anfang auf ein wenig gold zu kommen, mach ich es auf neuen servern so:

  2 sammelberufe erz / kürschnern ist denk ich da eine gute kombination

wenn dein level höher ist kann man immernoch ein verarbeitenden beruf hinterher hochziehen oder man bleibt halt beim sammeln

gruss


----------



## Monk aka Maggi (16. Februar 2007)

Also es ist mein zweiter char hab noch einen lvl 27 blut jäger mit dem hate ich kürschnerei und kräuterkunde !!!


Aber das machte mir kein spass ich wollte selber was herstellen nur wenn man einfach kein geld damit machen kann kann ich es auch sein lassen !!!!


Also wenn ich zwei sammelberufe neme dann noch kreuterkunde giebt später mehr kolle 2 bis 3 gold pro Graut !


----------



## daLord (16. Februar 2007)

Überleg dir doch mal alle leute haben zwei berufe. Wie viele davon haben wohl Berufe mit denen man was herstellen kann. DAmit kann man einfach nix verdienen, weil zu viel das können. Mit den Sammelberufen kannst du dagegen Sammeln gehen und damit z.b. Erze farmen. Und die die mit ihren Verarbeiteten Berufen brauchen sind in sehr häufig zu faul das zu sucehn da man meistens sehr viel sachen braucht. Die gehen ins ah und kaufen da. Da ist immer viel Nachfrage. Also entweder du willst für dich was herstellen und ganz selten was verkaufen oder du nimmst Sammelberufe. (Ausnahme bei den Verarbeiteten berufen ist Alchemie. Da kann man viel verkaufen da Tränke verbraucht werden und nicht wie zum beispiel Rüstungen einem lgemacht werden und dann immer getragen werden.)


----------



## Monk aka Maggi (16. Februar 2007)

Aber wenn ich kreuterkunde lehrne wie soll ich das jetzt noch skillen ?


mfg
Monk


----------



## daLord (16. Februar 2007)

Wir wär es mit blumen sammeln gehen? Wie denn sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monk aka Maggi (16. Februar 2007)

> Wir wär es mit blumen sammeln gehen? Wie denn sonst? biggrin.gif



Du bist lustig bei mir wo ich bin giebet doch keine Blüchen mehr die ich ich pflücken kann !!!


mfg
Maggi


----------



## daLord (16. Februar 2007)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Wenn man in seinem Gebiet nciht flücken kann geht man in das vorherige? Oder steht irgendwo das du nicht mehr nach Mulgore darfst? Ich möchte dich wirklich nicht angreifen aber da kommt man doch wohl selber drauf oder nicht? Tut mir echt leid das ich dir das so deutlcih sage.


----------



## Monk aka Maggi (16. Februar 2007)

Ah ich muss jetzt weinen das war jetzt hart ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ne is schon klar aber wehr hat lust ins anfangsgebiet zulaufen und da ein wenich Pflanzen aus der erde reissen  zu spielen ???


----------



## daLord (16. Februar 2007)

Tut mir leid wenn die Aussagen ob ein wenig komisch gewirkt haben aber ich mag leute nicht so sehr die nur andere im Forum anschnautzen. Deswegen bemüh ich mich etwas sachlicher zu formulieren aber im oberen Fall konnte ich mich nicht zurückhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok darauf wolltest du hinaus. Ich gebe dir einaml ein beispiel für Leute für die sich der ungemein große Aufwand lohnt mal das so verhasste Startgebiet zu besuchen. 

_*Sagen wir mal wir hätte nein lvl 19 Tauren-Druiden der feststellt, dass er mit der Berufswahl Kürschnern/Lederverarbeitung unzufrieden ist. Nun möchte er Kräuterkunde lernen um richtig viel Gold zu verdienen.* ... Also begibt er sich zum Kräuterkunde lehre in Thunderbluff und lässt sich zum Kräuterkunde Lehrling ausbilden. Nun qäult er sich durch die so verhasste Heimat der Tauren. Angewiedert zuppelt er die Blümchen aus der Erde. Nach 30 Minuten voll herzzerreißenden Szenen, hat er endlich das 50 skillpunkt erreciht und verlässt schnell Mulgore aber nicht ohne ncoh schnell die Ausbildung zum gesellen zu absolviern ..._

damit hättest du die den Furchtbaren Weg überstanden den mache ncoh mit LvL 60 auf sich nehmen wenn sie eien neuen Beruf erlernen wollen


----------



## Lynahwa (17. Februar 2007)

Nun ich weiß ja nicht, was für Probleme manche Leute haben, aber da ich selber Lederer/Kürschner mache, kann ich nur sagen, daß es sich sehr wohl lohnt auch nur beim Händler zu verkaufen. Man muß sich halt das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis raussuchen und dabei auch noch schauen, ob man statt sagen wir mal 14 schwerem Leder "nur" 12 verbrät und im Endeffekt dadurch mehr Profit hat. Das Problem ist halt, daß diese Berufe sehr viele nehmen. Gerade die Jäger nehmen genau diese beiden Berufe, also auf meinem Server so ca. 20% der Spieler -.- Aber egal... was halt nicht übers AH geht, geht an den Händler.
Was die Sammelberufe angeht, ist gerade Kürschner und Bergbau sehr beliebt. Beide bringen massig Kohle, egal ob mit leichtem Leder oder Kupferbarren. Das geht weg wie nix. Die Verzauberer mögen zwar am Anfang kaum was verdienen, wenn sie nur verzaubern, aber wenn man den billigen Crap, den man findet, nicht zum Händler bringt, sondern entzaubert, kann man mit den dann überflüssigen Massen an seltsamen Staub sein Geld machen. Man sollte aber drauf achten, was man entzaubert. Ein 20 Silber Schwert, was einem 5 Seltsamen Staub bringt und diesen dann für 15 Silber verkauft ist ein Minusgeschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was am Anfang von BC SEHR gut ging war Juwelenschleifen (obs jetzt noch so ist, weiß ich nicht). Ringe und Halsketten wurden einem förmlich aus den Händen gerissen... ich hab selber von jemandem was bekommen und der hat es mir bestätigt.
Was die Faulheit beim Sammeln betrifft... ja sorry, von alleine fällt einem der Profit nun auch nicht in den Schoß. Machen muß man was dafür. Und was gibt es entspannteres, als mal in ungefährlichen Gebieten die Blumen zu pflücken. Man solls aber nicht übertreiben. Gerade die Neulinge in dem Beruf mögen das gar nicht, wenn einem ein höherleveliger sämtliche Vorkommen klaut. Das will man ja selber auch nicht erleben.


----------



## Kwatamehn (19. Februar 2007)

Hi,


Also ich hab nen Lv37 Ork-Jäger mit Kürschnerei und Lederer(Skill 230)

Ich hab davor einen Krieger mit Bergbau und Schmieden gehabt und ich kann sagen - kein Vergleich!


Gerade als Hordler im Brachland, skillt man Kürschnerei und Leder in null komma nix voll hoch.

Auch wenn auf meinen Server 100e Jäger sind und viele mit Lederverarbeitung, verdien ich massig Kohle damit.


Wichtig ist klarerweise schnell hoch zu skillen und dazu die billigsten Dinge herzustellen, die zwar nichts im Verkauf bringen, dafür aber immer noch 1 Skillpunkt bringen.

Ich hab dann relativ schnell, daß Rezept für Deviatschuppengürtel im AH gekauft günstig)http://www.buffed.de/?i=6476


Ich weiß nicht wieviel Gold ich dann mit Deviatschuppengürtel http://www.buffed.de/?i=6468 gemacht hab.

Der blaue Gürtel ist ideal für Jäger und Schurken ab Lv18. Die Mats (6xPerfekte Deviatschuppen,4xDeviatschuppen,2xFeiner Faden) droppen in den Höhlen der Wehklagen (bzw. im Eingangsbereich) und das nicht sooo selten.Bzw. sind oft sehr günstige im AH.

Ich hab dutzende dieser Gürtel um 8-10g verkauft! Problemlos.....

In höheren Skills gibt es dann auch sehr gute Lederrezepte die sich teuer verkaufen lassen....also ich verkauf mit Sicherheit mehr und teurer hergestellte Rüstungsteile als das Leder selbst.

Kann aber auch am Server liegen....man muß halt immer Angebot und Nachfrage im Auge haben.

Wenn ich da im Vergleich denke wie mühsam Bergbau zu skillen war und wie schlecht sich diese Dinger verkauft haben - wie gesagt kein Vergleich!


----------



## daLord (19. Februar 2007)

Also scheint wirklich am Server zu liegen. die mats für deviat Gürtel gibts bei uns exakt nie im AH. ich hab mal zwei wochen jeden tag mehrmals rein geuckt aber nie etwas gesehen. Musste mir die teile selbst farmen. Und als ich dann später ncoh mal welche im Handelschannel gesehen hab wollten die für eien Perfekte schuppe schon 1g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Da ich selbst nur Schneiderer bin kann ich zu den Sachen von Lederern nicht viel sagen. Aber die nachfrage an Stoffteieln ist bei uns fast immer gesätigt. Abgesehen das der gewinn meistens etweder weniger als 1g ist oder die Nachfrage fast null.

Anders siehts mit den Erzen aus. Bei uns kann man das reinstellen und das ist quasi soofrt weg. Ich hab mal alleine Kupferz 2 mal am tag 45minuten gefarmt und dann die ca 2x8 stacks reingestellt und hab immer alle verkauft bekommen und das trotz konkurrenz. das waren wirklich 8 g gewinn pro tag trotz konkurrenz. damit war mei nerstes mount rassend schnell zusammen gefarmt.


----------



## Kwatamehn (19. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Also scheint wirklich am Server zu liegen. die mats für deviat Gürtel gibts bei uns exakt nie im AH. ich hab mal zwei wochen jeden tag mehrmals rein geuckt aber nie etwas gesehen. Musste mir die teile selbst farmen. Und als ich dann später ncoh mal welche im Handelschannel gesehen hab wollten die für eien Perfekte schuppe schon 1g
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, ja,wie gesagt kann schon sein.

Schlüssel ist wohl wirklich oft ins AH zu schauen und auch mal Gebote abgeben anstatt gleich zu kaufen.

Klar waren die Schuppen öfter teurer drin, aber ab und zu auch mal recht günstig - derjenige wird wohl damit nichts anzufangen gewusst haben.

Im Endeffekt kommts auf eine Kosten-Nutzenrechnung an - selbst wenn ich 3-4g für Mats ausgebe - wenn ich das Produkt um 8g(oder mehr) verkauf, ist das immer noch ein schöner Gewinn und das ohne jedlichen Zeitverlust durch farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das funktioniert natürlich auch mit anderen Mats - immer schauen ob es was billig gibt und dann zuschlagen bzw. bei niedrigen Angeboten mitbieten.

Wobei ein Abstecher in die HdW ja auch nicht so mühsam ist...Eingangsbereich gesäubert und man sollte genug für 2 oder gar 3 Gürtel haben.


Mit BB+Schmieden hatte ich nie soviel Geld, aber da war wohl auch mein Fehler, daß ich unbedingt skillen wollte und sehr viele Mats gekauft hab - weil Erz farmen im Vergleich zu Leder ist doch mühsam.
Vorteil beim Ledern ist ja auch, daß mein eine (höherwerdende) Menge einer Sorte zu 1 Stk der nächsthöheren umwandeln kann.

Leichtes Leder zB kann man schon alleine vor Orgrimmar bei den ganzen Ebern farmen...10min raus aus der Stadt und alle Eber umnieten und man hat ruckzuck Unmengen an leichtem Leder.

Also als Sammelberuf finde ich echt Kürschnerei am idealsten...man bekommt so oder so sooft Quest in denen es gilt Tiere zu killen und so kann man gleich das Leder mit ab ziehen.
Oder es sind Unmengen Biester an einem Fleck - Minen sind öfter weit auseinander und jede gibt nur ein paar Erzstücke.

Nein, also ich bin echt froh Kürschner zu sein - und wie gesagt, ich verdien eigentlich größtenteils durch Verkauf der dann hergestellten Gegenstände.


----------



## daLord (19. Februar 2007)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Schlüssel ist wohl wirklich oft ins AH zu schauen und auch mal Gebote abgeben anstatt gleich zu kaufen.
> [...]
> Wobei ein Abstecher in die HdW ja auch nicht so mühsam ist...Eingangsbereich gesäubert und man sollte genug für 2 oder gar 3 Gürtel haben.



Also das ist natürlcih immer der Schlüssel aber brin gt auch nix wenn es wie oben erwähnt in 2 wochen genau 0 "perfekte Devaitschuppen" und 0 "Deviatschuppen" im AH gibt.

Und das mit einal säubern gibt mats für 2 bis 3 gürtel ist völliger quatsch. Ich hab insgesammt 4 farmsessions gebraucht um 10 perfekte schuppen zu bekommen. die sind ca alle 30 minuten gedroppt. 1x 90 minuten mit 3 perf. schuppen; 1x 105 minuten 3 perf. schuppen ; 1x 60 minuten und 0xperf.schuppen; und 1x 150 minuten mit 4 perf. schuppen; dabei hab ich zwar fast genug normale schuppen für 4 gürtel gefarmt aber die perfekten sind absolut rare.


----------



## Orchid (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen. Ich habe ebenfalls die Berufkombi Kürschnerei und Lederverarbeitung und kann mich nicht beklagen. Kürschnerei kann man so schnell leveln und Lederverarbeitung dann ebenso. anfangs bringt es nicht so viel Geld, aber wenn man später erstmal ein paar gute Rezepte hat dann kann man einige sachen schon für ein paar Gold im AH verkaufen.


----------



## Centekhor (21. Februar 2007)

Also ab 340 Lederverarbeitung wirds verdammt zäh finde ich ...


----------



## Casionara (23. Februar 2007)

meine kleine hat auch Kürschnern und lederverarbeitung und das meiste geld mach ich zur zeit noch mit Rüstungssets die gehen gut weg ab und an mal nen gutes Rüstungsteil besonders für unsere freunde der PVP-Twink fraktion und man hat locker die kole zusammen hab selbst 69g in der Tasche und mein AH-Twink der den ganzen mist verscheuert iss auch über 100g schwer!
Man sollte nur darauf achten nicht alles auf einmal auf den markt zu werfen sondern schön langsam anfangen etwas geld verdienen und wenn man genug hat auch die konkurenz aufkaufen sodas man dann später selbst den preis bestimmen kann.. gekauft wird immer egal zu welchem Preis!
Auctioneer wirkt da wunder!


----------



## Assazin (26. Februar 2007)

Es heisst Kräuter! Nicht Kreuter! Himmelherrgottsakramentonochmal! ^^

sry, aber ich lese schon ne ganze weile forenbeiträge. und irgendwie macht mich die rechtschreibung einiger leute wahnsinnig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m4nD4r1nE (26. Februar 2007)

Assazin schrieb:


> Es heisst Kräuter! Nicht Kreuter! Himmelherrgottsakramentonochmal! ^^
> 
> sry, aber ich lese schon ne ganze weile forenbeiträge. und irgendwie macht mich die rechtschreibung einiger leute wahnsinnig.
> 
> ...



Da biste nicht der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kipi (26. Februar 2007)

das mit hdw kann ich nur bestätigen.3 runs:

1.Run: Perfekte Deviatschuppen für genau einen Gürtel und 30 Deviatschuppen
2.Run:                                                     keinen               30          "
3.Run:                                                     keinen               30          "

mfg kipi


----------

